# snow ex sp-7500 vs sp-7550



## jmrgnr (Nov 17, 2007)

does any one know what the differences between the 2 spreaders are? What are the pros and cons between these 2? From their webapage i can't quite distinguish the differences.


----------



## Dan s (Sep 17, 2009)

looking at them im going to say that one is last years model.


----------



## hemipower5.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

the 7550 is the v maxx model that can do straight salt or straight sand as well as a 50/50 mix as the 7500 can only do a 50/50 mix and bulk salt not straight sand


----------



## jmrgnr (Nov 17, 2007)

do you know what it is about the design of the 7550 that allows it to do straight sand over the 7500?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The auger in the 7500 is only at the back of the salter running right to left, the vibrators bring the material down to it. The 7550 has the auger running front to back and is 150% more effective design as well as more dependable WRT jamming up.


----------



## jmrgnr (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you....


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

doesn't the 7550 come with a tarp and also has an auto reverse feature..i think i saw that in the literature,

http://www.snowexproducts.com/snowex_sp-7550-v-maxx.htm
steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;845184 said:


> The auger in the 7500 is only at the back of the salter running right to left, the vibrators bring the material down to it. The 7550 has the auger running front to back and is 150% more effective design as well as more dependable WRT jamming up.


that is incorrect...i have a 7500..auger runs front to rear


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

The old 8000 is auger only at the rear


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

xtreem3d;845230 said:


> doesn't the 7550 come with a tarp and also has an auto reverse feature..i think i saw that in the literature,
> 
> http://www.snowexproducts.com/snowex_sp-7550-v-maxx.htm
> steve


ya and its pretty much the same price or even cheaper......

buy the 7550, I got 1 and a 8500... both are extremely great salters... if you can, get the 8500... it will fit in a short box


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

They are exactly the same, just last years model and this years model.
Part numbers are the same in the catalog. I have a 7500, it is the only model to come without a cover:realmad:, so buy the 7550


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

*7500 vs 7550*

The difference in the 7500 and the VMAXX 7550 are a few additional features. The box it self is the same with a full auger feed, vibrator, inverted V, and they are 1.4 cubic yard boxes. The difference is the 7550 has a worklight, tarp and brake light. The worklight is set on the frame above the spinner so you can see your material spread from the mirror on your truck. It makes it very easy to see the spread and rate of material coming out of the hopper. The tarp is just that. It is a cover to keep the material from getting wet while you are out. Last, the brake light is a light mounted to the back of the hopper for safety, making it easier for others to see you. Hope this helps! Let me know if you have any additional questions!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

don't forget auto reverse and hinged top screen


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

And the 7550 will run sand and the 7500 will not


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

johndeereguy;846512 said:


> And the 7550 will run sand and the 7500 will not


Actually my 7500 will throw straight sand.


----------



## jmrgnr (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for the info.....for a couple hundred more I went with the 7550.


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

7500 running sand? Never heard of that. Mine won't even do a 50/50 mix. Well it will, but not worth a dam


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i wonder why not? same box, motors ect right?


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

no they are differant boxes, 7550 is built like a 8500 or a 9300, 7500 is not


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i honsetly don't see a difference i put the pics side by side
http://www.snowexproducts.com/snowex_sp-7500-vee-pro.htm
http://www.snowexproducts.com/snowex_sp-7550-v-maxx.htm


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

If you look the 7550 also has a baffle in it. That is probably the other difference.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

maybe ..i guess?.....i got a free baffle with mine after i had it for almost a month..it was an upgrade so as not to allow material to siphon out..if that's what you mean by baffle?
steve


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

In order to run sand in either of the units you need to have an opptional free flow kit. The 2 boxes are the exact same in every aspect and can spread the same materials when properly accesorized.


----------

